# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  Shy/awkward comedian

## BlueLace

For anyone that hasn't heard of him, Simon Amstell does a lot of shows based on his social issues around people. Here's something from one of his shows, do nothing, you should try and watch the whole show if you can..

----------


## WintersTale

That's awesome. I'll have to check out the rest of his show!

----------


## Antidote

I love that sort of bumbling, English awkwardness. Will check out.

----------

